# FXM Movie Channel Commercials



## Lois Avery (Oct 11, 2012)

To all concerned,I am a Christian,not affiliated with any specific church but I beleive in God and the Bible.I was suprised tonight as I was watching the FXM channel and a commercial came on that had the words "hell" and "damn" in it.I know the movies are rated for parental guidance but the commercials are not.I beleive it was a beer commercial,not sure,but I'm sure that DirecTV can locate it and hopefully,they will give me a response to my concerns to my email address.I will have to give up FXM channel if the commercial remains without "bleeping out" the bad words and I do like the channel.I hope that DirecTV can take some action on this problem for the children's sake and for the parents that watch that allow their children to watch certain movies and can regulate their children's viewing of movies without being exposed to the commercials that contain inappropriate content for certain ages of children.Thank you so much for listening to my concerns and some sort of resolution to this problem.Lois Avery


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

DAMN...must be one HELL of a commercial.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You really expect DirecTV to "take action" because one of the channels they rebroadcast airs a commercial with words "damn" and "hell"? I don't think those words even merit a "PG" rating any more.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

You've gotta be kidding me...


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Lois Avery said:


> To all concerned,I am a Christian,not affiliated with any specific church but I beleive in God and the Bible.I was suprised tonight as I was watching the FXM channel and a commercial came on that had the words "hell" and "damn" in it.I know the movies are rated for parental guidance but the commercials are not.I beleive it was a beer commercial,not sure,but I'm sure that DirecTV can locate it and hopefully,they will give me a response to my concerns to my email address.I will have to give up FXM channel if the commercial remains without "bleeping out" the bad words and I do like the channel.I hope that DirecTV can take some action on this problem for the children's sake and for the parents that watch that allow their children to watch certain movies and can regulate their children's viewing of movies without being exposed to the commercials that contain inappropriate content for certain ages of children.Thank you so much for listening to my concerns and some sort of resolution to this problem.Lois Avery


How about all the anti abortion commercials and how gross they are and a lies they say. Or how about all the GOP lie's is a lie not a sin! The word hell and damn are not sins. So I will put it this way so what.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Lois Avery said:


> To all concerned,I am a Christian,not affiliated with any specific church but I beleive in God and the Bible.I was suprised tonight as I was watching the FXM channel and a commercial came on that had the words "hell" and "damn" in it.I know the movies are rated for parental guidance but the commercials are not.I beleive it was a beer commercial,not sure,but I'm sure that DirecTV can locate it and hopefully,they will give me a response to my concerns to my email address.I will have to give up FXM channel if the commercial remains without "bleeping out" the bad words and I do like the channel.I hope that DirecTV can take some action on this problem for the children's sake and for the parents that watch that allow their children to watch certain movies and can regulate their children's viewing of movies without being exposed to the commercials that contain inappropriate content for certain ages of children.Thank you so much for listening to my concerns and some sort of resolution to this problem.Lois Avery


The two words you find so offensive (hell and damn) are repeatedly used in the bible and the bible is the word of God! They can also be found in the English dictionary. The response you'll get from DirecTV is that they are a service provider, not a content provider. With the exception of their own channels they have no input with programing and advertising. I strongly suggest you look at how wildlife raise their young. They don't shelter their offspring from the world they'll be living in. They expose them to it and train them how to live in it. You would be wise to do the same with your children.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

As with everything Lois, you have a choice not to watch it or any other material you find offensive.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Lois, it is not DirecTV's job to be the word police. They simply pass along what is coming to them.

You are on a slippery slope here. If you want your content providers, being anybody from the newspaper through the cable company to the post office, to start censoring information before it reaches you, what happens when they start removing stuff you believe in? Somebody up thread was offended by anti-abortion advertising. If, to avoid offending anyone, DirecTV started censoring out Pro-Life ads along with the language you find so terrible, how would you feel about that?

Your defense is the off button and the parental controls built into the system. DirecTV has allowed you to be the censor, where that power ought to belong.

And good luck with your battle. I'm sure you'd find my daily language offensive. But I also find it amazing that words I'd never use in church or in a conversation with my mother are now in commercials, deleted only by a loud beep. Everyone knows what was said. It's said in the viewer's mind, beep or no beep. That is outragious and a change I don't like.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I cant even take the OP seriously. When it started "I am a Christian", there were 100 different ways I expected the commentary to go. Hell and damn? Come on...


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> As with everything Lois, you have a choice not to watch it or any other material you find offensive.


It wouldnt of happened if she was reading the bible in stead of watching TV


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn"
Rhett Butler in "Gone with the Wind".

There are a lot of words that are much more offensive than those two.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm assuming the poster was joking or at least I hope he is.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Well I agree with the OP, I don't like hearing that kind of language when I was watching the cinematic masterpiece Wrong Turn 2 on FXM this morning at 4:00am.


:lol:


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't think that she is making a joke. She just joined and it's her first post. While I don't think Directv is responsible for the content, I do believe the station FXM is. If they rated their programming for not having objectionable language, but allow the commercials to do so, she may have a small point. But what I can say, she's gone to the wrong place to make this point. She should be contacting FXM and telling them how she feels. 

I don't think it's productive to harass people, because of their religious beliefs and if Lois is expressing her opinion, I'm fine with that. Some of you guys need to cut her some slack and contain your political opinions. Maybe we should be helping her, by directing her to the proper authorities, not condemning her.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

@ PrinceLH -- Excellent post, thank you.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

PrinceLH said:


> I don't think that she is making a joke. She just joined and it's her first post. While I don't think Directv is responsible for the content, I do believe the station FXM is. If they rated their programming for not having objectionable language, but allow the commercials to do so, she may have a small point. But what I can say, she's gone to the wrong place to make this point. She should be contacting FXM and telling them how she feels.
> 
> I don't think it's productive to harass people, because of their religious beliefs and if Lois is expressing her opinion, I'm fine with that. Some of you guys need to cut her some slack and contain your political opinions. Maybe we should be helping her, by directing her to the proper authorities, not condemning her.


While there have been some light hearted, humorous reactions to the OP's post I fail to see any harassment or condemning. People simply offered their thoughts and opinions on the subject matter which they, like the OP, have a right to do. And for the record, several posters, myself included, offered advice and help.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL times infinity. OP obviously don't understand how commercial advertising sales works. Here's a nice book I've used for years http://www.mediaselling.us/


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cancel all pay television subscriptions, newspapers, magizines, keep your kids home from school, lock the doors, bar the windows, pull down the shades, & hide under the bed. Then, maybe, just MAYBE you can avoid all these things that are evil in the world....


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Cyber36 said:


> Cancel all pay television subscriptions, newspapers, magizines, keep your kids home from school, lock the doors, bar the windows, pull down the shades, & hide under the bed. Then, maybe, just MAYBE you can avoid all these things that are evil in the world....


Agree! Avoid what you find offensive. Don't expect advertiser's to adjust their message because you find it offensive. They target the "masses"!


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I second the notion that it is FXM that Lois has an isse with and not DirecTV.

My other concern (and it may be a misinterpetation on my part) is that from reading her original post she may be expecting a response from DirecTV based on the strength of posting her complaint here.

So for the record...

**Lois, I want to ensure that you understand this site is not officially affiliated with DirecTV. You cannot contact them via these forums and will not receive a reply based on postings made here.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cyber36 said:


> Cancel all pay television subscriptions, newspapers, magizines, keep your kids home from school, lock the doors, bar the windows, pull down the shades, & hide under the bed. Then, maybe, just MAYBE you can avoid all these things that are evil in the world....


Is she thinks hell and damn are bad. Imagine when she sees your avatar. :hurah: This is all too funny.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I just want to know when DirecTV got FXM?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Newshawk said:


> I just want to know when DirecTV got FXM?


It used to be FMC. Fox Movie Channel.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Cheese and Rice...aren't those "hell & damn" words in the bible?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mrro82 said:


> It used to be FMC. Fox Movie Channel.


Actually, it's just like Shimmer... its a dessert topping and a floor wax! Shows how much I pay attention, especially to (IMHO) stupid co-branding of channels.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

She must be a Republican.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

lipcrkr said:


> She must be a Republican.


Well, let's see here:

1. She expressed a genuine concern for her children.
2. She actually has children (she didn't exercise her "choice" to have them scraped from her womb).
3. She appears to possess some semblance of morals.
4. She is unafraid to express her belief in a higher power (i.e. does not consider herself to be an all-knowing, be-all, end-all). 
5. She has not responded in-kind to unwarranted, unprovoked attacks (she probably just said a prayer for the all-too-common heathen dopes).

By golly, you may be right, she could very well be a Republican!


----------



## mattzane227 (Jun 10, 2008)

Aw, it was all fun and games and then you two had to ruin it.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

lipcrkr said:


> She must be a Republican.


And you must be a Liberal Democrat! So? Is being a Republican against the law now? Something like a Christian, I guess. Last time I read the constitution, it allowed for people to be part of any affiliation that they choose.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Folks, no need to turn this into a political thread.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

PrinceLH said:


> And you must be a Liberal Democrat! So? Is being a Republican against the law now? Something like a Christian, I guess. Last time I read the constitution, it allowed for people to be part of any affiliation that they choose.


Apparently you Republicans don't have a sense of humor. WOW. I AM offended however, in not being able to enjoy Athiest programming. By the way, have YOU read the Constitution lately? You may learn something.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DirecTV has contact information on their website:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/contact_us?lpos=header

There should also be information on your bill if one wishes to complain about their service.

Hopefully if Lois returns she will find an answer.

Religion and politics ... not what we're here to discuss.


----------

